# Ex US Pats what are the basics to life you wish you had brought with you to the UK???



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

:help:

trying to decide what to bring with us, what to sell and what to give away. 

Oh and what to stock up on, items that can not be bought in the UK or at least not in the way we have them here.



examples - One of my ex pat friends always buys bath towels when she visits the US.

lactaid 

BBQ Grill

vacuum?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> :help:
> 
> trying to decide what to bring with us, what to sell and what to give away.
> 
> ...


Don't bring large electrical equipment as UK uses 230V and a transformer is cumbersome. OK for small electronics like iPod, laptop, shaver etc, as they are mostly multi-voltage. Also US flat screen TVs don't normally work in UK. You can get multi-region DVD player in UK that playbacks US Region 1 DVDs as well as UK/European Region 2. 

If your BBQ set runs on gas or electricity, there may be compatibility or supply problems so don't.

Towels are widely sold in UK. May cost a little more but there are discounts and bargains.

Bring your familiar household medicines as the same brands may not be sold here.
Same with cosmetics. Even if from the same manufacturers or brands, UK formulas may be different and may not agree with you.

Most foodstuff can be bought in UK, but will cost more. There are several online sites where you can buy US food items.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Don't bring large electrical equipment as UK uses 230V and a transformer is cumbersome. OK for small electronics like iPod, laptop, shaver etc, as they are mostly multi-voltage. Also US flat screen TVs don't normally work in UK. You can get multi-region DVD player in UK that playbacks US Region 1 DVDs as well as UK/European Region 2.
> 
> If your BBQ set runs on gas or electricity, there may be compatibility or supply problems so don't.
> 
> ...


LOL, I realize that towels are readily sold in the UK, it is the quality for value factor, she preferred US towels over European ones, said with love 

Our BBQ uses propane, are propane tanks available?

Not really concerned about food stuffs I would assume that most items we have here you can get in the UK or something very similar. I will be bringing my Kitchen Aid Mixer you could not pry that out of my hands with a crowbar!  wanted one forever and now that I got one not giving it up

Our LED 55" runs 240Vac at 50/60Hz so it should ok. Just need to check on son's 32" same company so it should be good and if not he uses it mostly for a monitor for his gaming computer anyway.

We will also be buying new mattresses to bring with us since US mattress come with a 20 year warranty and UK ones, from my research, you have to pay extra to just get a ten year warranty and UK mattresses are about 3x the cost.

What I really am curious about is what items that Americans, living in the UK now, miss the most. It's the little things that can make you home sick at first and just want to avoid that if I can.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> LOL, I realize that towels are readily sold in the UK, it is the quality for value factor, she preferred US towels over European ones, said with love
> 
> Our BBQ uses propane, are propane tanks available?
> 
> ...


Even if propane gas is available for BBQ, the fitting may be different.

It's not just about the voltage that concerns your TV set. US and UK use different TV system - NTSC vs PAL - and digital trasmission system which has now largely replaced analogue is also of different specification. My understanding is unless your set is a multistandard, 'global' TV, it may not work or requires some modification or extra equipment. Unless you are an expert on these things, it's difficult to tell just by looking at a set whether it will work in UK. Using as a monitor for PC should be fine, or for connecting US DVD player for playback.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Even if propane gas is available for BBQ, the fitting may be different.
> 
> It's not just about the voltage that concerns your TV set. US and UK use different TV system - NTSC vs PAL - and digital trasmission system which has now largely replaced analogue is also of different specification. My understanding is unless your set is a multistandard, 'global' TV, it may not work or requires some modification or extra equipment. Unless you are an expert on these things, it's difficult to tell just by looking at a set whether it will work in UK. Using as a monitor for PC should be fine, or for connecting US DVD player for playback.


Fittings are easily changed on BBQ so that should not be a problem. 

It is my understanding that the TV can be changed to receive PAL if not then we will just use our BluRay player to watch movies or stream video from the internet until we get a PAL TV or my son will just get a really big computer monitor, LOL


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> Fittings are easily changed on BBQ so that should not be a problem.
> 
> It is my understanding that the TV can be changed to receive PAL if not then we will just use our BluRay player to watch movies or stream video from the internet until we get a PAL TV or my son will just get a really big computer monitor, LOL


You may need a new regulator for propane gas cylinder.

HDMI PAL > NTSC converter will probably do the trick, such as Atlona Technologies connectivity solutions, cables, splitters, extenders, distribution amplifiers, converters, switchers for commercial, professional and industrial applications at around $250. Plus you need UK digital set-top box with HDMI, which costs from around £30 basic to £100 with HD.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You may need a new regulator for propane gas cylinder.
> 
> HDMI PAL > NTSC converter will probably do the trick, such as Atlona Technologies connectivity solutions, cables, splitters, extenders, distribution amplifiers, converters, switchers for commercial, professional and industrial applications at around $250. Plus you need UK digital set-top box with HDMI, which costs from around £30 basic to £100 with HD.


Thanks for the link book marked it! sounds like just the ticket


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Stocking up on towels isn't a bad idea. I still prefer my US towels (and occasionally replenish my supply when I'm visiting back there) nearly 20 years on. 

Don't get too worried about reports that things in the UK are "so expensive" - especially if your friends were here in the day when the pound was at or near $2. It's rather different these days with a depressed pound - though often prices in sterling are pretty much the same as prices in $ (i.e. something you pay $5 for in the US will likely cost 5 pounds in the UK - but that does include 20% VAT).

Most of the stuff I missed at first was consumable stuff - junk foods and the like. Those stocks are easily replaced on visits back, and more and more stuff is available through local shops or even amazon.co.uk (which stocks an amazing variety of US junk food).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Giant bottles of over the counter medicine like aspirin, ibuprofen, Tylenol (called paracetamol here), etc because here you can only buy small quantities like 32 at a time.

The following because I have not found the quality of similar items here to be a acceptable:

Ziplock or Glad bags especially freezer bags
Reynold's Wrap
Saran Wrap
Bandaids

The following because they are not sold here at all:

Neosporin
Gel deodorant for women

Bras. I have never seen a buy one get one free or 3 for 2 sale on bras here. 

Cosmetics are still cheaper to buy at US prices so I stock up on favorite items when visiting or have friends bring me stuff when they visit.

Your vacuum flat out will not work here.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Giant bottles of over the counter medicine like aspirin, ibuprofen, Tylenol (called paracetamol here), etc because here you can only buy small quantities like 32 at a time.
> 
> The following because I have not found the quality of similar items here to be a acceptable:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev and Nyclon

I will begin stocking up on those, I should have known about the ziplocs since my MIL always buys loads when she visits.

I extreme coupon so those items will be free or close to free and since they have no expiry date and weigh next to nothing they are a great filler when couponing.

Couponing is one thing I am really going to miss!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting about the ziploc bags. Over here in France the generic (or store brand) freezer bags are pretty flimsy, but the brand name ones (under the marque Albal) actually carry the Ziploc brand name, too, and are apparently manufactured under some sort of deal with the American company. 

As far as electrical appliances are concerned, you'll need a transformer (not just a tourist style converter) to get them to run off the 240V power here. The danger is that, for anything with a motor, the difference in cycle (i.e. 60 Hz vs. 50 Hz) will burn out the motor in the appliance much faster when it is being run on a transformer. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GenXer (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm loving this thread. I'm concerned about not being able to buy my shampoo/conditioner... This stuff is like liquid gold for me as it actually changes the texture of my hair.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Interesting about the ziploc bags. Over here in France the generic (or store brand) freezer bags are pretty flimsy, but the brand name ones (under the marque Albal) actually carry the Ziploc brand name, too, and are apparently manufactured under some sort of deal with the American company.


The store bags here in the UK described as freezer bags are US store brand sandwich bag quality. Which is to say, pretty flimsy.

Oh, another thing to add to my list, Q-tips. Cotton swabs here just don't cut it!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

GenXer said:


> I'm loving this thread. I'm concerned about not being able to buy my shampoo/conditioner... This stuff is like liquid gold for me as it actually changes the texture of my hair.


Have you googled it to see if it is available? Unless you are talking about a salon specific brand, I see pretty much the same stuff in the UK as in the US.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Have you googled it to see if it is available? Unless you are talking about a salon specific brand, I see pretty much the same stuff in the UK as in the US.


But as I have stated earlier, even the same make and brand may have a different formula and ingredients in UK, so may not be exactly the same as US product.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

GenXer said:


> I'm loving this thread. I'm concerned about not being able to buy my shampoo/conditioner... This stuff is like liquid gold for me as it actually changes the texture of my hair.


what shampoo/conditioner do you use?

Thanks to Joppa's recommendation and since our family will probably never return to the USA once we move (no family will remain there) I am going to buy some of my makeup brand while in the uk for a pre move visit to make sure it is the same or close to what I now use. I will stock up on my Clinique before we move but it will eventually run out.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Maltoo said:


> what shampoo/conditioner do you use?
> 
> Thanks to Joppa's recommendation and since our family will probably never return to the USA once we move (no family will remain there) I am going to buy some of my makeup brand while in the uk for a pre move visit to make sure it is the same or close to what I now use. I will stock up on my Clinique before we move but it will eventually run out.


I don't know if there is a difference, but I know you can get Clinique over here. It's in all the department stores. So you shouldn't need to worry about all the extra weight of stocking up on it.

And if you want to celebrate Thanksgiving, bring canned pumpkin. I couldn't find any last year, and my in-laws and husband seemed confused by the concept.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> I don't know if there is a difference, but I know you can get Clinique over here. It's in all the department stores. So you shouldn't need to worry about all the extra weight of stocking up on it.
> 
> And if you want to celebrate Thanksgiving, bring canned pumpkin. I couldn't find any last year, and my in-laws and husband seemed confused by the concept.



What about cranberries? Got to have cranberries! Are pumpkin seed available in the uk?

I bought some Clinique a few years ago in the UK but I can not remember if it was the same or not.

I am a creature of habit and have used continueous coverage for years, got to have it! 1 tube last me approx. 4 months and cost $22 here.


----------



## GenXer (Sep 11, 2011)

It's Matrix Sleek Look. 

It looks like it is available in the UK, I found this:
Matrix Sleek look: Buy Matrix Sleek Look from Salonlines.co.uk:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Maltoo said:


> What about cranberries? Got to have cranberries! Are pumpkin seed available in the uk?


Fresh cranberries show up around Thanksgiving and stick around til Christmas in in my neighborhood. Canned cranberry sauce is hard to come by and outrageously expensive. I don't ever recall seeing pumpkin seeds, but I've never looked for them either.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Fresh cranberries show up around Thanksgiving and stick around til Christmas in in my neighborhood. Canned cranberry sauce is hard to come by and outrageously expensive. I don't ever recall seeing pumpkin seeds, but I've never looked for them either.


Oh that is awesome about the cranberries rather make my own sauce and use them in breads so fresh is great.

found some pumpkin seeds online but not much variety  will have to bring some seeds


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

There are pumpkin seeds at Sainsbury's and probably other stores. They're often in the section that bagged nuts are in. I think they are usually green and have less salt than in the States. I have seen fresh pumpkins showing up in the stores, so you could also make your own.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They grow cranberries in the Netherlands (and you can always make a run over there to get them). At Christmas time, you get the Ocean Spray brand imported from the US. 

While canned pumpkin is pretty tough to come by other than in "expat food stores" actual pumpkins are pretty available. Roasting your own pumpkin seeds for eating is easy - and making your own pumpkin puree (which is what's in the cans) is, too.

We grow pumpkins - and I just peel and cut up the good part and throw it in the freezer. Makes cooking the pumpkin (down to mush or not) go real quick, and gives you some reserves if you manage to find a really big pumpkin.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> They grow cranberries in the Netherlands (and you can always make a run over there to get them). At Christmas time, you get the Ocean Spray brand imported from the US.
> 
> While canned pumpkin is pretty tough to come by other than in "expat food stores" actual pumpkins are pretty available. Roasting your own pumpkin seeds for eating is easy - and making your own pumpkin puree (which is what's in the cans) is, too.
> 
> ...


Food stores are piled high with fresh pumpkins in the days leading up to Halloween! Quite cheap, about £1 ($1.60) each. Can be tough to find at other times, so I suggest you stock up then and keep them for 4 weeks to Thanksgiving, or puree them and keep in freezer.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

nyclon said:


> Oh, another thing to add to my list, Q-tips. Cotton swabs here just don't cut it!


*You can get Q-tips here. I buy mine in Poundland or Wilkinsons, as they both carry them. Gotta have my Q-tips because I totally agree with you about all the other brands...plain rubbish!*


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

When I said pumpkin seeds, I meant to grow pumpkins  

I love all the insights! Keep them coming. We have two years to stock up and get ready for this move....I would move tomorrow but have houses to sell, red tape to sort through and 30 years of junk to sort, sell and store.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Maltoo said:


> When I said pumpkin seeds, I meant to grow pumpkins
> 
> I love all the insights! Keep them coming. We have two years to stock up and get ready for this move....I would move tomorrow but have houses to sell, red tape to sort through and 30 years of junk to sort, sell and store.


Pumpkin seeds for growing should be pretty readily available. Heck the BBC even has a guide for growing pumpkins: BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Grow pumpkins

Pumpkins just tend to be used for soups and stews over on this side of the pond more than for pies and cakes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

izzysmum04 said:


> *You can get Q-tips here. I buy mine in Poundland or Wilkinsons, as they both carry them. Gotta have my Q-tips because I totally agree with you about all the other brands...plain rubbish!*


Really? Actual Q-tips brand? There are no Poundlands or Wilkinsons in my area or any place that I frequent, but I will keep my eyes open in future. Thanks!


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Pumpkin seeds for growing should be pretty readily available. Heck the BBC even has a guide for growing pumpkins: BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Grow pumpkins
> 
> Pumpkins just tend to be used for soups and stews over on this side of the pond more than for pies and cakes.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yes, I bookmarked a couple of seed sources but I only grow organic certified seed/ heirlooms because the flavor and variety is so much more diverse, and I could not find many varieties on the sites I found in the UK. 

Being a Southern girl gotta have my okra and watermelon ( i know you have them there but again not much variety) so will be bringing seeds for those too.

One thing I love and can not wait to get back to are Black Currants! I used to bring home bags of black currant throat sweets.

The thing I am most sad about leaving here are my orchids and houseplants some I have had for 20+ years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are different varieties of pumpkins over here. I'll admit I usually pick up a packet of pumpkin seeds when I'm back in the States - since our neighbor really wants to grow one of those monster pumpkins and the varieties available here don't get nearly as big as the US kind. 

The varieties of watermelon available here are also considerably smaller - mostly the little round ones we used to call "Italian" watermelons back in the US.

Black currants (and the red ones, too) are real common over here, so you'll definitely have something to look forward to! Over here in France, we get black raspberries growing as weeds - I'd expect the same thing in the UK. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are different varieties of pumpkins over here. I'll admit I usually pick up a packet of pumpkin seeds when I'm back in the States - since our neighbor really wants to grow one of those monster pumpkins and the varieties available here don't get nearly as big as the US kind.
> 
> The varieties of watermelon available here are also considerably smaller - mostly the little round ones we used to call "Italian" watermelons back in the US.
> 
> ...


I love Black currants but can only find them when I am in the UK since here in the south they were banned due to causing a blight with the Southern Pine trees.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

nyclon said:


> Really? Actual Q-tips brand? There are no Poundlands or Wilkinsons in my area or any place that I frequent, but I will keep my eyes open in future. Thanks!


*Yes, they are real Q-Tips.  You might try looking at other Pound shops and such. My mum-in-law in Bournemouth, Dorset gets hers at a shop called G-n-T's. The cheaper shops do seem to stock them. The ones I get come in a round cardboard container with a plastic lid. Good luck in your Q-Tip quest! *


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

izzysmum04 said:


> *Yes, they are real Q-Tips.  You might try looking at other Pound shops and such. My mum-in-law in Bournemouth, Dorset gets hers at a shop called G-n-T's. The cheaper shops do seem to stock them. The ones I get come in a round cardboard container with a plastic lid. Good luck in your Q-Tip quest! *


those are the same I used to get at Boots in Chelmsford, I think they called them Cotton buds and they are the same as American Q tips


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

I brought a years supply of my favorite body spray (lemon grass Dove), and am on my last bottle...sigh. They have it in aerosol but not body mist.I wish I would have brought more!!! I order food about every 6 months when Im really missing home- its not toooo bad for price and shipping. Creamed corn,Ruffles, gizzards,Golden Grahams, Sonic, Whataburger and Chicken Express, Ranch Style Beans, Frito's and Funyons, Canadian Whiskey, Ziplock bags and maccaroni n cheese (droool)...oh dear I miss them all. lol. My comfort foods I miss. But  least Im loosing weight hahahah. Oh and as someone else posted- Tylenol and Advil!!! (Nyquil and neosporin are also no where to be found) . 

Im not sure if Im looking in the wrong places, but I have yet to find liquid bleach?? Ive only found the gel stuff (Domestice? I think its called)
And I miss Gain laundry soap!!!! Loved using it back home. To me the laundry soap here is not that great. 
 Forget the clothes and memorabilia from home- just bring FOOD!!! lol


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

I would sell the bbq lol and buy a good umbrella and extra jumpers . x good luck with the move x


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

@peppers-Ann Tylenol is called paracetimol here and Advil is merely ibuprofen. If by macaroni and cheese you mean Kraft, Tesco carries it.


----------



## GenXer (Sep 11, 2011)

peppera-ann- said:


> I brought a years supply of my favorite body spray (lemon grass Dove), and am on my last bottle...sigh. They have it in aerosol but not body mist.I wish I would have brought more!!! I order food about every 6 months when Im really missing home- its not toooo bad for price and shipping. Creamed corn,Ruffles, gizzards,Golden Grahams, Sonic, Whataburger and Chicken Express, Ranch Style Beans, Frito's and Funyons, Canadian Whiskey, Ziplock bags and maccaroni n cheese (droool)...oh dear I miss them all.


Gizzards! Where are you from? lol... I have no idea what Whataburger, Chicken Express, or Funyons are.

I hear ya on the mac and cheese. It has to be the box kind.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And liquid bleach is readily available in supermarkets (from as little as 30p/litre) and household goods shops (Wilkinson, Home Bargains etc).


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> And liquid bleach is readily available in supermarkets (from as little as 30p/litre) and household goods shops (Wilkinson, Home Bargains etc).



Thanks Joppa- I have looked everywhere and asked around, maybe they dont use it in this town lol!!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

GenXer said:


> Gizzards! Where are you from? lol... I have no idea what Whataburger, Chicken Express, or Funyons are.
> 
> I hear ya on the mac and cheese. It has to be the box kind.



I am from Texas  we do it old school there. Whata burger and chicken express are fast food places and Funyons are onion flavored ring chips- they have a type of them here but they are not good.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking for chicken gizzards, you should make a run over here to France. They are quite a delicacy here! (Hope you know how to cook them - easiest, perhaps, to find raw.)

Bleach is weird - you can get it here in plastic bottles, like back in the States, but what is more common is to buy concentrated bleach in those little plastic "tubes" like for refilling fabric softener - and then you just add water to make a quart/liter or whatever the standard bleach bottle size. You can also find bleach tablets - that you dissolve in a quart or two of water to make standard strength bleach.

Check around on the shelves - you may just be looking for the wrong thing if they sell this concentrated stuff over there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you're looking for chicken gizzards, you should make a run over here to France. They are quite a delicacy here! (Hope you know how to cook them - easiest, perhaps, to find raw.)
> 
> Bleach is weird - you can get it here in plastic bottles, like back in the States, but what is more common is to buy concentrated bleach in those little plastic "tubes" like for refilling fabric softener - and then you just add water to make a quart/liter or whatever the standard bleach bottle size. You can also find bleach tablets - that you dissolve in a quart or two of water to make standard strength bleach.
> 
> ...


Oooo Bev  yeah I batter and fry them and eat them with white gravy and mashed potatoes!!!!! 
Ill keep my eyes out next time I go to the store!Thanks sugar


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

The next time I go back home, I'm going to bring a suitcase full of A1 sauce. HP just doesn't cut it and A1 is expensive at the American stores. 

Also, the Annie's mac and cheese is often out of stock at the online stores. I just can't do the Kraft crap.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are different varieties of pumpkins over here. I'll admit I usually pick up a packet of pumpkin seeds when I'm back in the States - since our neighbor really wants to grow one of those monster pumpkins and the varieties available here don't get nearly as big as the US kind.
> 
> The varieties of watermelon available here are also considerably smaller - mostly the little round ones we used to call "Italian" watermelons back in the US.
> 
> ...




Black raspberries? I am wondering if this is brambles?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Black raspberries? I am wondering if this is brambles?


Yup! Brambles or "ronce" over here - basically a weed that grows in the hedge - but makes lovely fruit. Looks just like a raspberry, but dark purple in color, and a stronger flavor.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ianandsuzette (Jun 28, 2010)

peppera-ann- said:


> I am from Texas  we do it old school there. Whata burger and chicken express are fast food places and Funyons are onion flavored ring chips- they have a type of them here but they are not good.


Hi peppera-ann,
I too miss many of the things you listed. Just wondering what web-sites you are able to order American food from (apart from Amazon.co.uk)? The other thing I have not been able to find in my area is dill pickles!! But I've found loads of foods that I love!


----------



## chazutx (Jun 4, 2011)

peppera-ann- said:


> I am from Texas  we do it old school there. Whata burger and chicken express are fast food places and Funyons are onion flavored ring chips- they have a type of them here but they are not good.


Hey Peppera...I was born, raised, and lived in Texas all my life until Jan. when I'll venture to the UK for my job on a 2-year expat assignment. Where abouts in Texas are you from? Man I too will miss Whataburger. Where in the UK are you located? Anything else we should know about to bring with us that are essential for us Texans?!?


----------



## rivers (Feb 20, 2011)

I am still on a quest to find pumpkin beer. haven't found any yet...


----------



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

Distilled water. I need it for my cpap and no store seems to carry it. O have found it in garages for batteries but I really don't trust that at all (and it smells a bit, distilled water should have NO odor!)


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the Matrix link - I too use matrix and was wondering if I could find a supply in the UK. Which brings to my next few questions - is there a limit on the amount of goods you can bring over? With respect to small appliances, should ditch them (we really love them, some were wedding gifts) or should by a converter here (Washington, DC) or in London (future home)? I really concerned about cost. Also, I am an African-American women (Nigerian decent) and I am worried about my hair. I use a texturizer - will I have a problem finding it (or a salon that use it in London) or should I stock up on a supply here? Thanks for any help given.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

vivkiik said:


> Thanks for the Matrix link - I too use matrix and was wondering if I could find a supply in the UK. Which brings to my next few questions - is there a limit on the amount of goods you can bring over? With respect to small appliances, should ditch them (we really love them, some were wedding gifts) or should by a converter here (Washington, DC) or in London (future home)? I really concerned about cost. Also, I am an African-American women (Nigerian decent) and I am worried about my hair. I use a texturizer - will I have a problem finding it (or a salon that use it in London) or should I stock up on a supply here? Thanks for any help given.


Can't specifically help you with your hair issues, but I think you should be able to find someplace in London to do your hair. Look for Afro-Carribean hair specialists.

Unless things have changed, you can bring over your personal belongings without worrying about customs fees as long as they are over 6 months old. Your small appliances will all require bulky convertors and there is no guarantee that they will work properly. (Overheating is a problem in these situations.) I realize they are wedding gifts and you are attached to them, but it would be best to try to sell them and then replace them with things that will work properly here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

vivkiik said:


> Thanks for the Matrix link - I too use matrix and was wondering if I could find a supply in the UK. Which brings to my next few questions - is there a limit on the amount of goods you can bring over? With respect to small appliances, should ditch them (we really love them, some were wedding gifts) or should by a converter here (Washington, DC) or in London (future home)? I really concerned about cost. Also, I am an African-American women (Nigerian decent) and I am worried about my hair. I use a texturizer - will I have a problem finding it (or a salon that use it in London) or should I stock up on a supply here? Thanks for any help given.


Normally when moving between countries, you can bring over all your "household goods" that you've owned at least 6 months (they'll hit you for VAT on anything you bought new to transport over) as long as it comes in within the first year after the date stamped on your visa (for your entry). It's usually easiest to make one big shipment (or at least limit the number of shipments).

Small appliances normally aren't worth bringing over. You'll need a real transformer (not just the little travel current converters) to run them over here. Electrical transformers are heavy and when they are plugged in, they run hot so you have to be careful where you keep them. Small, simple devices work best with transformers. Anything with a motor in it is likely to develop problems due to the different in "frequency" of the wall current between the US and UK. 

Take a look at the health and beauty section of amazon.co.uk or boots.com (big chain drugstore in the UK, similar to CVS or Walgreens) to see what products they have that might be similar to what you use in the States. As nyclon said, the term "Afro-carribean" should point you to specific products similar to what you've been using.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at the health and beauty section of amazon.co.uk or boots.com (big chain drugstore in the UK, similar to CVS or Walgreens) to see what products they have that might be similar to what you use in the States. As nyclon said, the term "Afro-carribean" should point you to specific products similar to what you've been using.


You should have no worries in London and other big cities, as there are sizeable black communities there with their own salons, shops stocking ethnic products and so on. In London, look around Brixton in South London (southern terminus of Victoria tube line) and areas around Kilburn, Harlesdon and Willesden in NW London on Jubilee and Bakerloo lines.


----------



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

Some notes on medications, as there have been a few postings. One of the things I always bring back are large bottles of imodium, ibuprofen, etc. They are available in the UK but in small and expensive quantities. One often has to know the chemical name to get the same thing - paracetemol=tylenol, etc. If one really needs cough medicine (i.e., not sugar water with some herbs in it) ask at the chemists desk - they keep it behind the counter. The stuff on the shelves is more like liquid sucrets (remember those - strepsils in the UK). Forget antibiotic creams like neosporin unless you go to a Dr. So, I always bring a tube or two of broad spectrum antibiotic creams back. In a pinch, silver bandages (bandaids with a silver component embedded in them) work, or at least I have had some success when I could not find antibiotic cream for infected wounds.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

drjtprice said:


> Some notes on medications, as there have been a few postings. One of the things I always bring back are large bottles of imodium, ibuprofen, etc. They are available in the UK but in small and expensive quantities. One often has to know the chemical name to get the same thing - paracetemol=tylenol, etc. If one really needs cough medicine (i.e., not sugar water with some herbs in it) ask at the chemists desk - they keep it behind the counter. The stuff on the shelves is more like liquid sucrets (remember those - strepsils in the UK). Forget antibiotic creams like neosporin unless you go to a Dr. So, I always bring a tube or two of broad spectrum antibiotic creams back. In a pinch, silver bandages (bandaids with a silver component embedded in them) work, or at least I have had some success when I could not find antibiotic cream for infected wounds.


The reason why many over-the-counter medicines like painkillers are only sold in small quantities (and maximum of two packets per person) is to prevent accidental or deliberate overdose. It used to be possible to buy paracetamol (tylenol) in a bottle of 100, but after some tragic cases of teenagers overdosing and killing themselves through acute liver failure, the government put a ban on sale, and larger quantities are only available on prescription.

Generic (not brand name) painkillers like aspirin, paracetamol and ibuprofen are still very cheap, from less than 30p per packet of 16 (200mg), so you can stock up on them with your weekly shopping, provided you keep them safe from children.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

drjtprice said:


> Distilled water. I need it for my cpap and no store seems to carry it. O have found it in garages for batteries but I really don't trust that at all (and it smells a bit, distilled water should have NO odor!)




You can buy distilled water in any good pharmacy.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## cccapps (May 28, 2011)

I have a tower pc, 20 inch hp monitor and 20 in vizio hd tv, hp printer (all in one, wireless, double printer) and logitech speaker system with subwoofer. Would I better selling these or would they be too costly and not be of use in the uk due to the difference in voltage?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

cccapps said:


> I have a tower pc, 20 inch hp monitor and 20 in vizio hd tv, hp printer (all in one, wireless, double printer) and logitech speaker system with subwoofer. Would I better selling these or would they be too costly and not be of use in the uk due to the difference in voltage?


The PC should be fine. Check the power supply to be certain - it should indicate that it takes 110 - 250 V but most leading brands do these days. In that case, you'll only need the appropriate cord. The printer will probably run on a transformer without problems. Not as sure about about monitor and television.

Does the speaker system need to be plugged in separately or does it run off the PC power? Again, check the UL label to see if it will take 250V without a transformer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> The PC should be fine. Check the power supply to be certain - it should indicate that it takes 110 - 250 V but most leading brands do these days. In that case, you'll only need the appropriate cord. The printer will probably run on a transformer without problems. Not as sure about about monitor and television.
> 
> Does the speaker system need to be plugged in separately or does it run off the PC power? Again, check the UL label to see if it will take 250V without a transformer.


The only piece of equipment that needs modification or extra device in order to work in UK, other than voltage transformer , is your HD TV. You will need HD digital PAL > NTSC converter. Make sure it works with HD and HDMI. It's cheaper and easier to get one in US from a supplier like
world-import.com


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

*canned pumpkin*

I was wondering if anyone knows where to find Libby's canned pumpkin in London? I'm in Wimbledon, so I'd prefer SW or central London or Surrey. I'm going to check a store with a small American section near me but wanted other options just in case it's not there.
I know it can be found on Amazon, but the shipping is as much or more than the cost of the can.


----------



## ValerieAnne (Jul 16, 2010)

This thread has been so helpful! I was curious about my television, since I can change it to PAL, so thanks for that link.  I think I will mostly sell everything else though and use the money/save the money. I don't think there is anything from my house I actually really need other than clothes, and some hygiene items. I'm debating about my bed though, as I LOVE my bed lol. 

Speaking of hygiene, I didn't see it listened. Does the UK carry Certain-Dri? It's deodorant/spray for people that sweat more than normal.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

modzy78 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where to find Libby's canned pumpkin in London? I'm in Wimbledon, so I'd prefer SW or central London or Surrey. I'm going to check a store with a small American section near me but wanted other options just in case it's not there.
> I know it can be found on Amazon, but the shipping is as much or more than the cost of the can.


The store I went to had it in their window and had a buy 2 get 2 free special this weekend!  So I ended up with 4 cans for 3 pounds!:clap2:


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

got to catch up on all the posts, been painting our small rental home getting it ready to put on the market.

Happy Halloween All!


----------



## srhughes (Nov 29, 2011)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. I lived 6 months without them. Never again.


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

drjtprice said:


> Some notes on medications, as there have been a few postings. Forget antibiotic creams like neosporin unless you go to a Dr. So, I always bring a tube or two of broad spectrum antibiotic creams back. In a pinch, silver bandages (bandaids with a silver component embedded in them) work, or at least I have had some success when I could not find antibiotic cream for infected wounds.


Hi, just a note, my fiance (from Sheffield area) always uses Savlon (antibiotic cream) and I swear by it now! It heals everything so much faster and better than anything I've used here in the states. Try SAVLON in a blue & white tube...a little goes a long way too. ; )


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

SilversMiller said:


> Hi, just a note, my fiance (from Sheffield area) always uses Savlon (antibiotic cream) and I swear by it now! It heals everything so much faster and better than anything I've used here in the states. Try SAVLON in a blue & white tube...a little goes a long way too. ; )


I'm glad you have such success with the product, but to clarify, Savlon is not an antibiotic cream (like Neosporin) but an antiseptic cream. I'm not any type of medical professional or biologist, but basically an antiseptic inhibits bacteria growth and an antibiotic kills it. In the UK, I believe you have to have a prescription for an antibiotic cream.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nyclon said:


> I'm glad you have such success with the product, but to clarify, Savlon is not an antibiotic cream (like Neosporin) but an antiseptic cream. I'm not any type of medical professional or biologist, but basically an antiseptic inhibits bacteria growth and an antibiotic kills it. In the UK, I believe you have to have a prescription for an antibiotic cream.


Actually, you can get Neosporin in a couple different forms on Amazon.co.uk. It's not cheap - but then again it isn't all that cheap back in the US, either.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, you can get Neosporin in a couple different forms on Amazon.co.uk. It's not cheap - but then again it isn't all that cheap back in the US, either.


Antibiotics is a POM - prescription-only medicine in UK, so you won't find it sold over the counter. Some POMs are sold on the internet, and while it's strictly speaking not official, there is no shortage of suppliers. Be careful. There are a lot of fakes about and you buy at your own risk. Some people have died taking fake/contaminated medicines bought on the net.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ng-prescription-pills-internet-EVER-safe.html


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Antibiotics is a POM - prescription-only medicine in UK, so you won't find it sold over the counter. Some POMs are sold on the internet, and while it's strictly speaking not official, there is no shortage of suppliers. Be careful. There are a lot of fakes about and you buy at your own risk. Some people have died taking fake/contaminated medicines bought on the net.
> Can buying prescription pills over the internet EVER be safe? | Mail Online


adding another thing to my list, neosporin, to be fair though antibiotics are a POM in the US also but an antibiotic cream such as neosporin in the over the counter dose is not considered an antibiotic as it is applied topically not taken orally. I would be perfectly comfortable buying neosporin from Amazon UK in a pinch although it is almost triple the cost that it is in the US.


----------



## thebcs (Dec 31, 2011)

My problem is Mexican food. Maybe it's available in London, but in Norfolk, it's not. I can get a few ingredients in the stores to make my own, but a lot of the stuff is hard to find. And I can't find a restaurant that serves anything close.


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

Maltoo said:


> LOL, I realize that towels are readily sold in the UK, it is the quality for value factor, she preferred US towels over European ones, said with love
> 
> Our BBQ uses propane, are propane tanks available?
> 
> ...


Miracle Whip and Grape soda


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

srhughes said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. I lived 6 months without them. Never again.


Just because you are Michigan ( i grew up there) I can bring you a bag when I come in January if you like


----------

